# Truck/Trailer Combo



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

Selling Truck/Trailer Combo.
It may be a littler older, but you will not find a more clean or well maintained pair. Trailer complete with all bedding and kitchen needs.
See listing here,

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/56380238


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a clean looking Ford!


----------

